# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  جلوگیری از ذخیره شدن تصاویر آپلود شده

## webnevesht

سلام.
من یک پروژه ای انجام دادم که مشتری میخواد تصاویری که توی سایت آپلود  میکنه ذخیره نشن توسط دیگران. به ذهنم رسید که اگر تصاویر در پوشه ای در داخل پوشه Protected آپلود بشن برای این موضوع بهتره. حالا برای خوندنش باید چیکار  کنم؟  پروژه تحت فریم ورک  Yii 1.1 انجام شده. باید یک کامپوننت یا اکشن بنویسم و URL  تصویر رو پاس بدم به اون که اون عکس رو نشون بده؟ میشه راهنمایی کنین که اکشنش چه جوری میشه؟ با تشکر

----------

